# VK New Arrivals - 25-02-16



## Gizmo (25/2/16)

Smok R200 Dual 18650 200W TC Box Mod Black and Silver Available.
Aspire Triton Clapton Coils
Smok TFV4 Mini Backup KIT
UD Balrog Starter KIT
Geekvape Avocado Genesis
Kangertech Clapton SOCC 0.5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/2/16)

Balrog looks cool. Could that mod be the topbox ?


----------

